

Ask HN: Company restructuring – what to do? - kggorgh

I am part of senior management at a tech company in California, which will soon have some restructuring; as a consequence, my role will be diminished and I feel that my career will be damaged.<p>I am not familiar with labor laws, litigations, etc, and I would like to know what&#x27;s the best way to protect me or, in case, the best way to obtain a fair &quot;farewell&quot; package in case I want to make the case to let me go.<p>The company has laid off a couple of people of similar seniority in the past, and gave them substantial amounts of money. I feel I deserve at least that much.<p>What do you think? Suggestions? Other experiences you&#x27;d like to share?
======
davismwfl
Are they diminishing your role and pay, eliminating your job or ?? It is
always an ego hit to take a lessor role, but it doesn't damage your career
necessarily. What makes you think it will damage you?

IMO, the advice and issues change depending on if your role will be eliminated
and they are offering you a "new" lesser role or if they are letting you keep
your role but lowering your pay and responsibilities. The way in which it is
transacting really matters, if you have doubts find an attorney to talk over
the details, it won't cost more than a few hundred bucks generally. And just
because you are asking an attorney doesn't mean it needs to start an
adversarial relationship with your employer. The two parties likely will have
no reason to ever meet, unless your employer violates labor laws, which from
the sounds of what you are saying isn't super likely; given they have done
this before and provided what sounds like reasonable severance.

I would really sit back and think about if what they are doing actually will
hurt your career or not, a lot of people (myself included) have taken lessor
roles at a company after being in a more senior role. Of course if you
initiate the change it feels different then when the employer does, but either
way our egos still take a hit.

If you just want out period, you only get one opportunity to get a severance
for your senior role, so you have to make it happen before your role is
changed generally. But do not let them know you want out as then they have all
the leverage and can just reduce your position and let you quit in which case
you likely won't get any severance.

------
JSeymourATL
> would like to know what's the best way to protect me or, in case, the best
> way to obtain a fair "farewell" package...

As a useful benchmark-- reach out to your former Senior colleagues who
received the package during the last round (best done face-to-face over lunch
or drinks). Tell them your situation, ask for any advice based on their recent
experience. They may also volunteer details of their severance agreement.

> my role will be diminished and I feel that my career will be damaged.

This can be tricky. Sometimes it's a vote of confidence, we truly value your
contributions and are trying to figure out a new role. Other times it's a
signal, we wish you'd resign own your own volition. Assuming you have a
cordial relationship with your superiors, ask them to tell you as neat & clean
as they can-- how things stand between you. You likely already have a clue.

Incidentally, restructures are often messy & arbitrary things. In 18-24
months, they may realize it was poorly executed. If you survive, you could
easily be back on-top. Happens more often than you think.

